# Pan Buh vam zapłať (Ukvalské písně, Leoš Janáček)



## Gariq

Pour une amie chef de chœur, je cherche désespérément une traduction des "Ukvalské písně" de Leoš Janáček (et notamment le 5 : Pan Buh vam zapłať).Une traduction partielle, des éléments de contexte et/ou un lien internet pertinent suffiraient.
For a friend chief of choir, I desperately looking for a translation of Leoš Janáček's "Ukvalské písně" (especially the fifth: Pan Buh vam zapłať). A partial translation, contextual elements and/or relevant internet link would be enough.
(...)
*5. Pan Buh vam zapłať
Pan Buh vam zapłať, ma mamičko stara, co stě mě chovali, dyţ sem była mała.
Pan Buh vam zapłať, muj tatičku stary, co stě mě chovali, dyţ sem ja byl młady.
*
(...)


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Gariq said:


> (...)
> *5. Pan Buh vam zapłať
> Pan Buh vam zapłať, ma mamičko stara, co stě mě chovali, dyţ sem była mała.
> Pan Buh vam zapłať, muj tatičku stary, co stě mě chovali, dyţ sem ja byl młady.
> *(...)



Bonjour Gariq:
Que le bon Dieu vous récompense, ma vieille mère, de m'avoir élevée quand j'étais (toute) petite [nb: c'est une fille qui parle/chante]
Que le bon Dieu vous récompense, mon vieux père, de m'avoir élevé quand j'étais (tout) jeune [nb: c'est un garçon qui parle/chante]

Le verbe "chovat" peut avoir le double sens ici de "élever" ou de "prendre dans ses bras". Dans un sens plus large, je crois qu'on peut le comprendre comme "de m'avoir tant aimé" - enfin, c'est de la poésie folklorique paysanne.

Désolé de n'avoir pas trouvé de traduction ni de lien vrament utile dans l'internet .

Je traduirais volontiers les autres chansons d'ailleurs, mais c'est long, et ce forum n'est peut–être pas le bon endroit, car les modérateurs (s'appuyant sur les règles du forum) n’aiment pas qu'il serve de service de traduction.  N'hésitez pas de m’adresser par private message, si besoin est. Bonne journée!

[Ed: correction "*quand* j'étais ..." sur les conseils de risa2000. Merci!]


----------



## risa2000

Pokud uvážím, že *dyţ* znamená _když_ (byť ten poslední znak mi zůstává záhadou), pak bych to *dyţ sem była mała *překládal spíš _quand j'étais petite__. _Nicméně, to jednak nesouvisí s češtinou a druhak, moje francouzština je spíš empirická .


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Díky za opravu, máte pravdu, je to "když" v nářečí.


----------



## Gariq

Votre réponse suffit largement à mon amie. Pas de concert prévu pour l'instant, le déchiffrage (musical) de trois de ces "Ukvalské písně" sera abordé au printemps prochain (c'est une chorale en Bretagne, en France). 
Je vous remercie vraiment, j'espérais m'en sortir avec quelques connaissances en polonais + des aides à la traduction comme Google, mais je n'arrivais à rien de compréhensible. Encore merci pour votre aimable et rapide réponse (et je suis bien conscient que ce forum n'est pas un service de traduction).


----------



## bibax

> ... des aides à la traduction comme Google, mais je n'arrivais à rien de compréhensible.


In Standard Czech it is:

_*Pán Bůh vám zaplať, má stará mamičko, která jste mě (vy)chovala, když jsem byla malá.*
_
Google translation:
1. Dieu merci, ma vieille maman que vous m'avez traité quand j'étais petite. _(... chovala ...)_
2. Dieu merci, ma vieille maman qui vous m'ont élevé quand j'étais petite. _(... vychovala ...)_


----------



## risa2000

*bibax:* S tím Google translatorem je potíž, že jsem ještě neviděl text přeložený z češtiny do francouzštiny, který by dával smysl (a už jsem to zkoušel několikrát ). Jinak, myslím, že překlad od Enquiring mind je trefný a do současného (běžného) jazyka. Ovšem, jak by to mělo vypadat v nějaké starofrancouzštině, pokud bychom chtěli imitovat i formu, nemám tušení.


----------

